# Fighter Plakat & HM Female Breeding



## mako619 (Aug 16, 2010)

Tradional BIG fighter Plakat ( he isnt a giant but he is over 2 inches)









HM female pinapple color with iridescent blue on fins ( she is a big girl too :])








cant waiit to see the fry grow!!

what should i expect from this spawn??


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Plakats and some HMs. Maybe even HMPKs. Nice fish, I love fighters (not for fighting, I just think they're beautiful fish).


----------



## mako619 (Aug 16, 2010)

thanks same here the female is hella niice


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

She is awesome 

I just had a spawn of HMPK blue dragon genos yesterday. Should hatch tonight or tomorrow. 

BTW is this your first spawn??


----------



## mako619 (Aug 16, 2010)

no i have fry from hmpk super blue and tradiional plakat female 2months n growing :]


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

mako619 said:


> no i have fry from hmpk super blue and tradiional plakat female 2months n growing :]


 Awesome. I really want to see how these guys grow. I've never spawned a plakat to a long fin before, let alone a fighter.


----------



## mako619 (Aug 16, 2010)

ill keep you updated


----------

